# Nikon 80-200 focus problems



## goodoneian (Apr 7, 2010)

I have the Nikon 80-200 2.8 AF-D, and have had it for around 8 months now and use it with a D300. I actually haven't used it that often, and was just trying to shoot a "product" shot of another lens of mine with it and noticed I can't get anything sharp with it using autofocus. I switched it into manual focus and used live view and have to fine tune it to get it in perfect focus.

I've never noticed this in the field since I usually shoot wide open or somewhat close to, and just thought I got a soft sample. I tried using the AF fine tune on my camera body, but it doesn't even seem to change anything? Here's an example of the differences between autofocus and manual. Not a massive difference, but enough to effect the over all sharpness of the image that's for sure







Left half is with manual focus, right half is with auto. I tried my best to do a side by side comparison to make it easy to tell. If anyone can help me out or something that'd be much appreciated


----------



## goodoneian (Apr 7, 2010)

After taking more shots just now, the focus only seems to shift beyond 155mm. Nonetheless, I'd still like to fix this problem


----------



## KmH (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't think there is a problem.

I think your situation is a great example that auto focus is not the be-all-to-end-all and that there are times the human needs to take over and do some things manually.

Your subject is dominated by regular geometric patterns. See page 70 of your D300 users manual.

The alternative is to send it into Nikon for a clean/adjust/calibration.


----------



## goodoneian (Apr 7, 2010)

Alright, I'll go check out my manual in a minute. 

I see what you're saying about the odd shapes of the subject, but why would it do this only beyond 155mm?

Edit: It's also been doing it on other subjects I have tested it on. I can manually focus it to be sharp at 200mm, then when I switch it to auto and press the AF-On button I can see it back focus


----------



## Garbz (Apr 8, 2010)

Downsides of the lens design. The 80-200 has a craptacular "macro" ability. However wonderful the lens is, at 200mm f/2.8 at it's nearest focus point it produces really soft pictures. This softness is what your autofocus sees since the focus always happens at widest aperture. I'm willing to bed that this softness is affecting it slightly.


----------



## dhilberg (Apr 8, 2010)

Yep, I've noticed some real soft images with my 80-200 when focusing very close at 200mm. Limiting the focus to beyond the "macro" range seems to largely eliminate the problem. Or if you need to work that close just focus manually with live view.


----------



## ann (Apr 8, 2010)

i am confused, the photo  is a sigma lens not a nikkor. Which lens has the problem?


----------



## goodoneian (Apr 8, 2010)

I've been shooting around some more this morning and I guess the problem is only evident in the "macro" range. I never noticed this before probably since I've never shot anything that close to the lens before. 

Good to see I'm not the only one with this problem though. I have no problem with manual focusing I just wanted to ask around before I sent it out to Nikon or anything.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 10, 2010)

ann said:


> i am confused, the photo  is a sigma lens not a nikkor. Which lens has the problem?



The lens that is on the camera taking the photo of the sigma lens  :lmao:


----------

